# battery replacement



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

well my battery fried today and was going out monday to get a new one wondering what you guys would recommend.i wanna spend under 130.its going in a 97 f250


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Napa Auto Parts has great batteries, I've got a couple and they have worked well. I'm not sure if you have NAPA in the US though....


----------



## SCFALL (Nov 24, 2002)

*battery*

NAPA or Auto Value are good I would stay away from die hards and interstate lots of problems with them. Get the highest cca ( cold cranking amps) you can, I run 850 cca and 900 cca the plow and lights dont draw them down as fast GOOD LUCK Scott


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Want a real battery? Go to your Caterpillar dealer, they have them available for most motor vehicles. Prices aren't far off from what you'll find elsewhere either.


> I'm not sure if you have NAPA in the US though....


grshppr, you're kidding, right? Ever hear of Michael Waltrip? How about Ron Hornady?


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used many interstates, never had a problem.


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I sold to Napa Auto parts stores for 10 years. I had a few and big Napa stores that wouldn't even sell Napa batteries. Too many problems with them. They are made by Excide. They sold Deka batteries. I had a couple of Deka's and they lasted for over 5 years. I now buy my batteries from my local starter and alternator re-builder for $27.00 These are out of date (shelf life) new batteries. He buys them from the mfg. puts his lable on them and re-sells them. Batteries without activity sullfide(self destruct). For $27.00 I will take my chances, the shortest life I have experanced from these batteries is 2 years. Optima jell batteries are suppose to be killer. Just my 2 cents. 

Keep on Plowing


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

run interstates in our fleet. never had any problems.

mpt65 for the diesels and sp30 for mowers in the summer.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just put one in my truck from Keystone battery in winchester,MA and it works fine,And i got more cold cranking power fr less money, and i need 2 for my truck.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

One of the batteries in my Dodge died on Friday. I'll be replacing it with an Optima battery. Already have one in the Bronco and love it. Best battery I've ever used. I think they're around $130 Cdn, so should be cheaper for you.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've also had good luck with Deka They were all I bought until my vendor dropped the line.

He picked up the Car Quest line, I'd stay away from these. I've been through three in a 2 month period on my mower. They've replaced them with no question, but who needs the down time?

Interstate: I've had both good and bad luck with these. I had one last 5 years in my old Chevy, but had one fail in another truck. When I went to have it replaced, they said there was no warranty in commercial operations. I called the regional rep about this and explained if this was the case, I would no longer use their products. They wouldn't budge, so that was the last one I've had.

Our Fire Department was using Cat batteries in the trucks with good results, so I started using them and have been happy with the service they give.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

I second the vote for Deka. I have found no better battery for the money!! The is a little store "Batteryland" in my town that sells them. I use them in everything I own!!

My Truck 2 950CCA
Bobcat 1 1100CCA
Whaler 1 800CCA
Chris Craft 5 8D's
SeaDoo's 2 Motorcyle Batt's

The 8D's on my boat impress me the most! 3 of them run the "house" circuit and/or a 5 KW Inverter. They are run down to 50% capacity constantly. They usually last about 2 seasons. I've had other brands only last a couple months!!

Greg


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

use to sell interstate had a run of bad ones changed to napa so far so good. only a few companies make all the batteries interstate doesnt make batteries johnson control makes their batteries. put a gell battery in my cj5 works great can be mounted anywhere even up side down and maint.free all other batteries need to have cell levels checked
as part of maint.


cardoctor:waving:


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Used to use Interstate, now I use Optima Yellow top for the Truck, red top for the spreader and red top for the car.

Rick


----------



## toalpi (Jan 18, 2003)

About 1 mounth ago I put in a Diehard (SUV, TRUCK AND VAN) Model. They claim it's more resitant to problems associated with vibrations and other harsh enviornments under the hoods of trucks. It replaced a 7 year old Diehard Gold. The GRP 65 is 875 cca. < $100 Three year FULL replacement warranty, prorated thereafter. Tony 1994 E-350 Quigley 4x4, no plow yet, still researching.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Toalpi, Welcome to Plowsite!. 

I saw an E-350 around here this fall with a Western plow frame mounted. Don't know if it was factory issue or modified.


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

I have an Interstate and have had no problems. One feature I liked was that they had a greater reserve capacity than the others in the same class. From what I understand it's not all about cold crank amps with plowing, you want a battery that can sustain its output over time and that is reserve capacity.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I sold Exide for 6 years and had nothing but problems.I have since switched to Interstate and have had only one problem in 7 years,and that was due to a battery tipping over in the back of a pickup,and losing all the acid.Interstate even warrantied it.

I have a lot of customers who bought their own batteries from wal-mart,costco,sams club,etc and have ahd terrible luck.I would tend to believe they may be buying seconds,or old batteries at reduced cost and passing them on to the customers.


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

I buy mine at Wally-world. Not the regular car batteries but the truck/RV batteries. About $60 apiece. I've had them in 3 trucks, a couple of cars, never had one go bad.


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

We got into a discussion about this at work the other day and a few of the guys had just bought new batteries for their respective vehicles. I was curious as to how old the batteries were and they were both originals-one in a 95 Explorer, another was in a 94 Olds. Maybe just coincidence but thats pretty good battery life.When I replaced my Jeep battery the Jeep dealer only wanted around $15 more for an original replacement. I'm sure every one has there own preference-I just make sure to load test mine every year and check the battery life expectancy.(Have access to a machine at work)


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have NAPA in just about all of my trucks. They have worked out well for me. I had one in a forklift for approx 3-1/2 years until it died. I went to my NAPA dealer to get a replacement. He looked at the old battery and prorated it to over half the cost of the new one. NAPA is fine in my book. Jake.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Ever hear of ELECTRO ??? Me either until my parts supplier started carrying them ... using them for about 2 years now with no bad comments on them yet other than that they dont sponser a winston cup car... LOL... I have to put a new one in my rider for the spring and think I will go with an interstate from LESCO.. I want to check out these catapiller batts mentioned earlier... Who are they made by ?? I need a second for one of my trucks as soon as we get a bit of warmth blowing through I'll finish my dual batt install...


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I have an interstate in the F150 3 years now. So far so good. the guy I bought the truck from was an Interstate dealer so he gave me a new battery with the truck. I hope my truck starts tommorrow!


----------

